# MuscleSquad gear



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Some reasonably priced kit in here…








MuscleSquad | Fitness & Gym Equipment Store | Weights, Dumbbells, Racks - build your home gym


Fitness equipment & gym equipment supplier of weights, dumbbells, squat racks, weight plates, treadmills, kettlebells etc. as well as training plans and workout guides. Get the equipment you need to build your home gym and start your fitness journey.




musclesquad.com


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Some reasonably priced kit in here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some decent stuff at a good price to get you started for sure. Are you thinking of getting anything?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

bigaldevlin said:


> Some decent stuff at a good price to get you started for sure. Are you thinking of getting anything?


Nah, got some kit in the garage but my local 24/7 gym is only £125/year, and I’m a terminally tight Yorkshireman 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Nah, got some kit in the garage but my local 24/7 gym is only £125/year, and I’m a terminally tight Yorkshireman 🤣🤣🤣


Haha tho for 125/year I can't blame you. **** me that's cheap!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

bigaldevlin said:


> Haha tho for 125/year I can't blame you. **** me that's cheap!


…the bastards put it up from £120 - I was all ready to tell them to do one! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

hmgs said:


> …the bastards put it up from £120 - I was all ready to tell them to do one! 🤣🤣🤣


Don't worry I'm a brummie, kindred miser spirit lmao


----------

